# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  Стихи аля А. Барто, не вошедшие в конкус, но очень ХОРОШИЕ!

## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья! 
Новый конкурс стихов в стиле А. Барто оказался очень интересным.
Правда, не все стихи уложились в рамки правил, установленных его организатором Симеоном, в которые администрация не имеет права вмешиваться и вносить свои коррективы*. 
Но удалять эти чудесные стихи никак нельзя!!!
Поэтому, я выношу их все в отдельную тему, как внеконкурсные задания! Если у кого-то из авторов мысли не укладываются в 4 строчки- выставляйте здесь! 
Кстати, пришла мысль: собрать все эти работы в одну общую книжку. думаю. что многим такие произведения пригодятся в работе. Да и просто почитать их- одно уждовольствие! 
*

----------

Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016)

----------


## Алена345

Наша Таня громко плачет,
Уколола Таня пальчик, 
Тише Танечка не плачь,
Мы подарим тебе мяч!

----------


## Алена345

Идет бычок качается, 
Вздыхает ой, ой ,ой,
Сейчас мой брат из садика,  
Вернется домой.

----------


## Вика и Ко

КРОВАТКА
Вот купили мы   кроватку
Спи,  Дашуня , сладко- сладко.
Уложили спать туда 
Книжку, мышку и кота
Поместился грузовик,
Зайка спит, и слон затих.
Говорит Дашуня маме:
"Я опять пойду спать с вами".

Вот, блин, в 4 строчки не уложилась. :Grin:

----------

Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016), Ольгадайченко (10.12.2016)

----------


## Elen2

[IMG]http://*********net/1205176.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

[IMG]http://*********net/1195960.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

[IMG]http://*********net/1230780.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

[IMG]http://*********net/1224636.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Раисса

КОТ

_СЕРЫЙ КОТ, СЕРДИТЫЙ КОТ
ГРОЗНО ВЫШЕЛ ИЗ ВОРОТ.
МЫ КОТА ПЕРЕХИТРИМ - 
НА КРЫЛЕЧКЕ ПОСИДИМ..._

----------


## Раисса

БЛИЗНЕЦЫ

_РОЗОВЫЕ УШКИ 
ДРЕМЛЮТ НА ПОДУШКЕ:
СЛАДКО СПИТ КИРЮШКА
РЯДЫШКОМ С АНДРЮШКОЙ._

----------


## Раисса

КОТЁНОК

_ОТ МЕНЯ УШЁЛ КОТЁНОК,
ЦЕЛЫЙ ДЕНЬ Я СЛЁЗЫ ЛЬЮ - 
ОН СОВСЕМ ЕЩЁ РЕБЁНОК,
ОЧЕНЬ Я ЕГО ЛЮБЛЮ..._

----------


## Раисса

ХОЗЯЮШКА

_Я ХОЗЯЮШКА МАЛА,
ЖДУТ МЕНЯ С УТРА ДЕЛА - 
КУКЛЕ БАНТИК ПОВЯЗАТЬ,
ЗАЙКЕ МАЙКУ ПОСТИРАТЬ._

----------


## Раисса

ДОЖДИК

_ПОД ЗОНТИКОМ, ПОД ЗОНТИКОМ
ПО ЛУЖАМ Я БЕГУ!
ОТ ДОЖДИКА, ОТ ДОЖДИКА
Я К МАМЕ УБЕГУ!_

----------


## Раисса

ЗАЙКИ

_НА ЗЕЛЁНЕНЬКОЙ ЛУЖАЙКЕ
СОБРАЛИСЬ ОДНАЖДЫ ЗАЙКИ - 
ПРЫГАТЬ, БЕГАТЬ И СКАКАТЬ,
В ПРЯТКИ С СОЛНЫШКОМ ИГРАТЬ!_

----------


## Раисса

ГУСИ

_ГУСИ, ГУСИ ПРИЛЕТЕЛИ,
НА ЛУЖОК У РЕЧКИ СЕЛИ -
ТРАВКУ ЩИПЛЮТ И ГОГОЧУТ,
МОЖЕТ ТАК ОНИ ХОХОЧУТ_?

----------


## Раисса

ПЕРВЫЕ ШАГИ

_НАША АНЯ ТАК МАЛА -
УЧИТСЯ ХОДИТЬ:
НЕ ДОСТАТЬ ЕЙ ДО СТОЛА,
ХОТЬ ПОД СТОЛ ИДИ..._

----------

Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016)

----------


## Раисса

МИША

_ЕЛЕ МИШЕНЬКА ПРОСНУЛСЯ,
ДО РУБАШКИ ДОТЯНУЛСЯ
И ОПЯТЬ ЗЕВАТЬ ДАВАЙ...
НЕУЖЕЛИ ОН ЛЕНТЯЙ?!_

----------

Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016)

----------


## Алена345

[IMG]http://*********net/1227722m.jpg[/IMG]

*Мой сыночек Вовочка.*
Мой сыночек Вовочка, 
Самый мой родной,
Он сегодня бабушке
Помогал полоть- 
В грядки помидоры
Стал он сажать, 
Бабушка нарадоваться
Не может на внучка:-
"Что ж, иди по жизни 
Стремительно как тучка, 
Солнышко родное,
Мальчик золотой,
Все тебя мы любим-
Ты наш герой!"

----------


## Раисса

ВСЕЗНАЙКА

_У МЕНЯ СЕСТРА - ВСЕЗНАЙКА,
ЛЮБИТ ИГРЫ В "УГАДАЙКУ":
- КТО ЛЕТАЕТ? КТО ПИЩИТ?
- КТО НА ДЕРЕВЕ ТРЕЩИТ?
НУ, А ВЫ-ТО УГАДАЛИ?
ЗНАЧИТ ВЫ "ВСЕЗНАЙКОЙ" СТАЛИ!!!_

----------

Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016)

----------


## Раисса

ЗАГАДКА

_ЭТО КТО ИДЁТ ТАК ВАЖНО?
ВЫСТУПАЕТ ТАК ВАЛЬЯЖНО?
ЛАПЫ, КОГТИ И УСЫ
УДИВИТЕЛЬНОЙ КРАСЫ?!_

----------

Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016)

----------


## Раисса

ПОДАРОК

_КУЗОВ ЯРКИЙ У МАШИНЫ,
СТЁКЛА, ДВЕРЦЫ ЕСТЬ В КАБИНЕ,
ЕСТЬ ПЕДАЛИ, ЕСТЬ СИДЕНЬЕ!
ЕСТЬ...У САШИ...ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНЬЯ..._

----------

Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016)

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Собачка Муха*
[IMG]http://*********net/1239890.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

[IMG]http://*********net/1182663m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

[IMG]http://*********net/1200071m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

[IMG]http://*********net/1205215.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Раисса

НОЧЬ

_НОЧЬ В ОКОШКО ЗАГЛЯНУЛА - 
КРЕПКО-ЛЬ АНЕЧКА УСНУЛА?
ЗВЁЗДОЧКАМИ ПОЗВЕНЕЛА
И ОБРАТНО УЛЕТЕЛА..._

----------

Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016)

----------


## Раисса

НОЖКИ

_ПОБЕЖАЛИ ПО ДОРОЖКЕ
ЧЬИ-ТО МАЛЕНЬКИЕ НОЖКИ,
ПОБЕЖАЛИ, ПОБЕЖАЛИ...
ВСТАЛИ:
"КАК ЖЕ МЫ УСТАЛИ!"..._

----------

Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016)

----------


## Раисса

СЛАДКОЕЖКА

ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБИТ НАША СВЕТА
ШОКОЛАДНЫЕ КОНФЕТЫ:
ЦЕЛЫЙ ДЕНЬ ОНА ЖУЁТ,
КАК ЖЕ ВЫДЕРЖИТ ЖИВОТ?
МАШЕТ РУЧКОЙ СВЕТА: "ЛА-АДНО!
ВЕДЬ ЖИВОТ МОЙ - *ШО-КО-ЛАД-НЫЙ*!"

----------


## Раисса

КАРАНДАШ

_ПОТЕРЯЛСЯ КАРАНДАШ -
МАША ЧУТЬ НЕ ПЛАЧЕТ:
"С НИМ ИГРАЛ КОТЁНОК НАШ,
ВИНОВАТ ОН, ЗНАЧИТ" 

ПАПА ВСТАЛ И ПОДАЁТ
КАРАНДАШ ИЗ ШКАФА:
"МАЛ ЕЩЁ, НЕ ДОСТАЁТ
КОТИКОВА ЛАПА"

СТЫДНО СТАЛО МАШЕ,
МАШЕ-РАСТЕРЯШЕ..._

----------


## baterflay-13

*Одуванчик, мой цветок, лета желтый огонек.
Посижу подольше здесь - станешь скоро белый весь,
Дуну - полетят приветы всем от солнечного лета!*

----------


## Elen2

[IMG]http://*********net/1218528.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Раисса

ВЕТЕРОК

_ВЕТЕРОК-ШАЛУН ЛЕТАЕТ,
В КОСЫ ЛИСТЬЯ ЗАПЛЕТАЕТ - 
ДЕЛАЕТ ПРИЧЁСКИ
МОДНИЦАМ-БЕРЁЗКАМ!_

----------

Оперетта (07.08.2017)

----------


## Раисса

КАК ПАПА
_Я ТОЖЕ ВЫРАСТУ БОЛЬШОЙ
И БУДУ Я, КАК ПАПА:
С РАБОТЫ Я ПРИДУ ДОМОЙ
В БОЛЬШОЙ, С ПОЛЯМИ, ШЛЯПЕ.

УСТАЛО СЯДУ НА ДИВАН
И ПОПРОШУ СЫНИШКУ:
"Я ОТДОХНУ ПОКА, ИВАН,
ТЫ ПОЧИТАЙ МНЕ КНИЖКУ"

И НИЧЕГО, ЧТО ПАПА СПИТ - 
УСЕРДНО СЫН ЧИТАЕТ
И В ЭТОТ МИГ ОН, МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ,
КАК ПАПА - СТАТЬ МЕЧТАЕТ..._

----------

Ольгадайченко (10.12.2016), Оперетта (07.08.2017)

----------


## Раисса

СКАКАЛКА

_ЧЕРЕЗ ПРЫГАЛКУ СКАЧУ,
Я СКАЧУ И ХОХОЧУ:
"РАЗ, ДВА, ТРИ, ЧЕТЫРЕ, ПЯТЬ -
НУ ПОПРОБУЙ ОБСКАКАТЬ!"_

----------


## Раисса

ЗАГАДКА

_КРЫЛЫШКИ РАСКРЫЛА,
НАД ЛЮТИКОМ ЗАСТЫЛА...
ЭТО ЧТО ЗА ЕГОЗА?
ВЕРТОЛЁТИК-...(стрекоза)._

----------

Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016), Оперетта (07.08.2017)

----------


## Раисса

МУРАВЕЙ
_МУРАВЬИШКА-МУРАВЕЙ
САМЫЙ СИЛЬНЫЙ ИЗ ЗВЕРЕЙ:
МАЛ ОН, КАК БЫЛИНКА,
ЛЕГКО НЕСЁТ ТРАВИНКУ!_

----------

Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016), Оперетта (07.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

[IMG]http://*********net/1230843.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Раисса

НАКАЗАНИЕ

_ВОТ КАКОЕ НЕВЕЗЕНЬЕ,
ТЁМА СНОВА БЕЗ ВАРЕНЬЯ...
БЕЗ КОНФЕТ, БЕЗ ШОКОЛАДА...
НЕ ДАДИТЕ? И НЕ НАДО!

ЧАШКИ САМИ БЬЮТСЯ,
СЛЁЗЫ ГОРЬКО ЛЬЮТСЯ..._

----------

Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016)

----------


## Раисса

ДОЗОР

_У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ ПЁС ТРЕЗОР,
Я ВОЗЬМУ ЕГО В ДОЗОР:
БУДЕМ ВМЕСТЕ С НИМ СТОЯТЬ
И КАЛИТКУ ОХРАНЯТЬ!_

----------

Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016)

----------


## Раисса

ОТВАЖНЫЙ ЩЕНОК

_РЫЖИЙ, МАЛЕНЬКИЙ ЩЕНОК
ВЕСЬ ПОД ДОЖДИКОМ ПРОМОК,
СПРЯТАЛСЯ В САДУ ПОД ЛАВКОЙ
И НА ДОЖДИК ГРОМКО ТЯФКАЛ!_

----------

Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016), Оперетта (07.08.2017)

----------


## Раисса

ДРУГ

У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ ДРУГ АЛЁНКА, 
НУ И ПУСТЬ ОНА ДЕВЧОНКА,
НО ДЕРЁТСЯ, КАК МАЛЬЧИШКА - 
ВСЯ В ЦАРАПИНАХ И ШИШКАХ...

ДЛЯ АЛЁНКИ Я - ГЕРОЙ,
ЗА МЕНЯ ОНА - ГОРОЙ!

----------

Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016), Оперетта (07.08.2017)

----------


## Алена345

[IMG]http://*********net/1241892m.jpg[/IMG]
*Посвящаю Лене Кульченко.*
Мы с тобою подружились, 
Хоть живем мы далеко, 
По тебе скучаю я,
Милая подруженька моя.

----------


## Раисса

ЧУДЕСА

_НЕ ХОДИТЕ, ДЕТИ, В ЛЕС -
ТАМ ПОЛНЫМ-ПОЛНО ЧУДЕС:
ЁЖИК ЁЖКА ПОД ГАРМОШКУ
ПЕСНИ РАСПЕВАЕТ,
А ЕГО ЖЕНА ЕЖИХА
НА ТРУБЕ ИГРАЕТ,
А ЕЖАТА, А ЕЖАТА
ПОЛЕЧКУ ТАНЦУЮТ,
ПОЛЕЧКУ ТАНЦУЮТ
И В СВИСТУЛЬКУ ДУЮТ._

----------

Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016), Ольгадайченко (10.12.2016), Оперетта (07.08.2017)

----------


## Раисса

АНЯ УСТАЛА

"АХ, УСТАЛА Я ИГРАТЬ:
ПРЫГАТЬ, БЕГАТЬ И СКАКАТЬ...
- НОЖКИ-НОЖКИ, ВЫ СКАКАЛИ?
- ДА!
- РУЧКИ-РУЧКИ, ВЫ ИГРАЛИ?
- ДА!
- ЧТО ЖЕ ДЕЛАТЬ НАМ СЕЙЧАС?
- СПАТЬ!
И ДО ЗОРЬКИ ОТДЫХАТЬ".

----------

Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016)

----------


## Elen2

[IMG]http://*********net/1233714.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Раисса

ДОШКОЛЯТА

УТРОМ, СЛОВНО НА ПАРАД,
МЫ ШАГАЕМ В ДЕТСКИЙ САД.
УСТУПИТЕ НАМ ДОРОГУ - 
ДЕТВОРА ШАГАЕТ ВНОГУ:
ВНОГУ С ПАПОЙ,
ВНОГУ С МАМОЙ, 
КТО - В БЕЙСБОЛКЕ,
КТО - В ПАНАМЕ.
ВЕСЕЛИТСЯ И ПОЁТ
ДЕТСТВА МАЛЕНЬКИЙ НАРОД!!!

----------

Valenta (24.05.2017), Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016), Ольгадайченко (10.12.2016), Оперетта (07.08.2017)

----------


## Elen2

[IMG]http://*********net/1201975.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Раисса

НОЧЬ и УТРО

ОБРОНИЛА ЗОРЕНЬКА
СЛЁЗКИ НА ТРАВИНКИ -
ОСУШИЛО СОЛНЫШКО
КАПЕЛЬКИ-РОСИНКИ...

----------

Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016)

----------


## Раисса

СОРОКИ

ВОТ РАСХВАСТАЛИСЬ СОРОКИ -
ЧТО У НИХ, МОЛ, БЕЛЫ БОКИ,
МОЛ, ОНИ ИХ МОЮТ ЩЁТКОЙ....
НЕ СОРОКИ, А ТРЕЩЁТКИ.

----------

Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016)

----------


## Раисса

ВОРОБУШЕК

Я ВОРОБУШКА НАШЛА,
В РУКАВИЧКЕ ПРИНЕСЛА...
ОТОГРЕЛСЯ, ЗАЧИРИКАЛ
ОТ ДОМАШНЕГО ТЕПЛА!

----------

Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Ну и немного  не по правилам,но ..для нас самых-самых умных, красивых, талантливых.
[IMG]http://*********net/1215300.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Раисса

СТРОИТЕЛЬ

ВАНЯ СТРОИТ ДОМ БОЛЬШОЙ,
ОН СТРОИТЕЛЬ НЕПРОСТОЙ:
БУТЕРБРОД НА БУТЕРБРОД - 
БЫСТРО ВАНИН ДОМ РАСТЁТ!

ПАПА СТРОГО ПОСМОТРЕЛ -
ВАНЯ "АМ" И ДОМИК СЪЕЛ!

----------

ludmila_zub (31.07.2016), Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016), Ольгадайченко (10.12.2016)

----------


## Раисса

ПОМОЩНИЦА

ПОМОГАЛА АНЯ МАМЕ,
СУПОМ МЫЛА АНЯ РАМУ,
КАШЕЙ КОШКУ НАКОРМИЛА,
МОЛОКО НА СТОЛ ПРОЛИЛА.

ВОТ КАК ПОМОГАЛА - 
ДАЖЕ НЕ УСТАЛА!

----------

ludmila_zub (31.07.2016), Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016)

----------


## Сергей 34

наша таня громко плачет,
уронила в речку мячик,
нет бы ей прикинуть дуре
неутонет он в натуре!!!

----------


## ludmila_zub

> наша таня громко плачет,
> уронила в речку мячик,
> нет бы ей прикинуть дуре
> неутонет он в натуре!!!


Фу, какой невоспитанный и некультурный мальчик к нам пршёл....

----------

mar-shall (31.01.2018), Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Фу, какой невоспитанный и некультурный мальчик к нам пршёл....


В детстве все девчонки любили именно невоспитанных хулиганов, которые в будущем стали крупными бизнасменами и начальниками. :Taunt:

----------

ludmila_zub (31.07.2016), Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

*С таким удовольствием прочла стихи!
Отдельная благодарность Раиссе!!!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/10746738.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Галина-Z

Всем привет! В этой теме я нашла лучшее место для своего первого сообщения на форуме. Ну просто реально есть что написать, а не просто отметиться. Это мое стихотворение а ля Барто давно  разошлось по Интернету без каких бы то ни было указаний на авторство, как и многое другое. Кому понравится, возьмите его на свадьбу!

Почему сегодня Петя
Просыпался десять раз?
Нынче едет он жениться,
И к тому же в первый раз.
Он проснулся ночью темной – 
Было только три часа.
Он ужасно испугался,
Что уж выкуп начался.
Он оделся в две минуты,
Бросил в сумку два кольца.
Так, бедняга, торопился – 
Чуть не брякнулся с крыльца!
Папа бросился вдогонку, 
Через час догнал вдали…
За стеной соседи встали,
Электричество зажгли.
Разбудил он всю квартиру,
Даже старого кота.
Даже бабушке приснилось,
Что на ней опять фата.
Даже дедушке приснилось, 
Что опять у алтаря
Ему будто кто-то шепчет: 
«Зря ты, друг, ей-богу, зря…»
Почему сегодня Петя 
Просыпался десять раз?
Нынче едет он жениться,
И к тому же в первый раз.

----------

i.s555 (15.08.2017), Istan (11.12.2016), mar-shall (31.01.2018), nezabudka-8s (29.10.2016), Valenta (24.05.2017), айна чуйнешова (30.01.2018), Инна Уманская (10.11.2017), Курица (29.10.2016), Леди N (28.11.2016), Ольгадайченко (10.12.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> В этой теме я нашла лучшее место для своего первого сообщения на форуме. Ну просто реально есть что написать, а не просто отметиться.


Здравствуйте, Галина! Рада приветствовать Вас на нашем форуме! :flower:  Замечательное первое сообщение! Стихотворение классное! :Ok:  

У меня есть Ваша книга, покупала очень давно, вот эта: 

[img]http://*********ru/12008728m.jpg[/img]

Знаю, что Вы и для взрослых праздников сборники со сценариями издаёте, известный автор. 
Галина, располагайтесь, чувствуйте себя, как дома! Надеюсь, Вам у нас понравится.  :Oj:

----------

Valenta (24.05.2017), Галина-Z (29.10.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Это мое стихотворение а ля Барто давно разошлось по Интернету без каких бы то ни было указаний на авторство, как и многое другое. Кому понравится, возьмите его на свадьбу!
> 
> Почему сегодня Петя
> Просыпался десять раз?
> Нынче едет он жениться,
> И к тому же в первый раз.


Это ваше стихотворение, Галина, лет так ДЕСЯТЬ))) назад я использовала на одной из свадеб!!!!
Спасибо!!!!!!
Даже поймала себя на мысли, когда читала, что помню его наизусть. Правда, мой жених был Рома, а не Петя)И это единственное, что я изменила в нём)

----------

Галина-Z (03.11.2016)

----------


## Ольгадайченко

Я тоже много сочиняю,но пока не решаюсь выставлять на всеобщее обозрения! Стишки очень понравились, спасибо вам!

----------


## i.s555

> Почему сегодня Петя
> Просыпался десять раз?


Ой , мне так нравится !!! Можно я возьму это стихотворение !!!

----------

